# New type of tegu



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2009)

Well guys, we have a new type of tegu, they are Red x Blue X Giants. :shock:  Let me know what you guys think??  

I am calling these patriot tegus, red, white and blues. Here are pics of the first one that hatched today:


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 2, 2009)

:bang OMG your making this so hard, Thank god I already ordered my baby, I just wish I had a way to own 1 of each. Man I need more $$ for this hobby



*THOSE ARE AWESOME !!*


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 2, 2009)

patriot tegus that is awesome what about the American Tegu. or the extreme hybrid.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## FoxxCola (Aug 2, 2009)

:yik :drool


----------



## Beasty (Aug 2, 2009)

Killer Bobby!
Crazy lines on that head. It's all drawn out and pointy.
Very interesting. Love to see them grow and change.

So, the inevitable question: How much?


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice work as always, bobby! :roon


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 2, 2009)

I recall Bobby telling me they are $350.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2009)

That is correct, they are 350.00, and here are a few more, they are hatching quick, lol.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Aug 2, 2009)

i want one :hifit :bang 
but good job bobby :roon


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 2, 2009)

i really want on eof these...how big are these gonna get??


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, I can't wait to see how they turn out. Both parents are very light, it will be something to see though.

I am kinda sad though, all of my babies are going to be done hatching soon, this is the last clutch and there are only six more eggs left to hatch. Soon it will be next year before I get the joy of playing with fresh hatchlings again. :roll: 

As for size, I do not know, this is the first time these have ever been bred. But I would bet around four feet long on the males if I had to guess.


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 2, 2009)

Man, I can't wait to see the color on thses guys as adults definatly keep us updated on the little guys.


----------



## crox (Aug 2, 2009)

What if they turn out purple! haha

Barney Tegus? :fc :jes 

Would they have the diet of a red or a blue?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cool Bobby, I also can't wait to see how they develope!


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I want one.. I really think I want one. I really think I might get one..


----------



## akward_silence91 (Aug 2, 2009)

omg, can't wait to see the adults!!!! :drool


----------



## whoru (Aug 3, 2009)

WOW AWSOME BABIES


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 3, 2009)

_Those babies are frickin :shock: rediculous,...my Pm is in the box Varnyard just let me know where to send the dough :mrgreen:. I already know which one I like :lol: even though you can't see all of it. 

Its the one in the first bucket pic with its back to the camera, practically smack dap in the middle of the photo. With the one against the wall on his head. :lol: Hopefully that one will be my new Tegu :hug buddy. _


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see what the look like when they are bigger!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, and I think I like JDs name better, All American tegus works for me.  

Here is mom and dad:


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 3, 2009)

I really love the first pic she(im guessing its a she) must be the tegu at the top of this page.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 3, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> I really love the first pic she(im guessing its a she) must be the tegu at the top of this page.



That is correct and the father is the tegu in the banner on the main page.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow so amazing! we are getting to see history in the making!


----------



## BohemianReptilia (Aug 3, 2009)

Wait are there still some of these babies for sale? I am definitely interested. How do I go about getting one?


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 3, 2009)

Email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> and request one.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 3, 2009)

Or the Spiderman tegu! :lol: 


Awesome Bobby! Always more surprises. Is the only clutch you have left at your place ? I'm sure your holding some back.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 3, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Thanks guys for the awesome comments, and I think I like JDs name better, All American tegus works for me.
> 
> Here is mom and dad:



:-D they are awesome and ALL AMERICAN thanks Bobby .


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you holding any of these back Bobby? Curious to see some pictures of them next summer.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I am jumping a little late here..(first day I have been on in a few days,work) I think these are absolutely awesome! If I could get one I would get to call him Captain America, girl Wonder Woman. LOL Or even Gallagher " Amurica" Thanks for showing them off Bobby.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 4, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> Ok I am jumping a little late here..(first day I have been on in a few days,work) I think these are absolutely awesome! If I could get one I would get to call him Captain America, girl Wonder Woman. LOL Or even Gallagher " Amurica" Thanks for showing them off Bobby.



wonder woman lol captain america is a good one bro :-D


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 4, 2009)

Bobby, you should have a contest for one of these beauties!


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Aug 4, 2009)

If they're red, white and blue what's the mix of the parents.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 4, 2009)

Mom is redxblue, father is white (extreme giant)


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 4, 2009)

GraphiK said:


> Bobby, you should have a contest for one of these beauties!




Bobby I agree would be a great contest :-D 

I need a few more GUs :-D


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Got tegus don't you have like a thousand gu's. Haha.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 4, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Got tegus don't you have like a thousand gu's. Haha.




:-D bro I wish lol


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Haha me too man.


----------



## Charmander (Aug 5, 2009)

That is soooo cool I wish I could get one,

I'm wicked excited to see what they look like as adults
do you expect to have another clutch next year? I would really love one of these babys but just can't right now (considering I just got one about a week ago)

lol awesome job Bobby keep the pics coming


----------



## simon021 (Aug 5, 2009)

Pretty wild! :app


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 3, 2009)

I am thinking about a contest for one of these babies, what kind of contest do you guys think we should have?

Here is what they are looking like now, they are starting to get lighter.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Sep 3, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see what my baby looks like as an adult. Thanks again bro.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 3, 2009)

have a contest of who can write a essay on the best way to take care of a tegu.... not just the main needs but also things that make your tegu a happy pet and enjoyable life.... either that or maybe another guess about your tegus like u did with your food bill guess.....


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 3, 2009)

Wasnt there already an essay contest.


----------



## bruce bull (Sep 3, 2009)

How about a tegu funny story contest members could tell there favorite tegu story or even submit several and bobby you could pick your favorite.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2009)

_Or a Scavenger Hunt,...that involves the internet and something people can do and or find in their area. Since we're all in and from different places not everyone has constant access to either the internet or certain items that maybe on the list. Hopefully if you can't find it in one place you can on the other. But since the internet is easier there's a internet limit. 

We can all suggest ideas for the list and vote on a thread so Bobby doesn't have to come up with everything. With a couple of volunteers (not in the contest) to help out, keep track and we work out some more of the details I think this could work._


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 26, 2009)

Bobby how many All Americans do you have still bro ?


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think Bobby should think of this contest himself, photo contest, video contest or essay or on a topic about tegus but not care, that could cause some dispute and disagreements to the judge and I am sure contestants don't want that.
They are really pretty little guys but for now I am contented with my one special girl Selene, my red/blue tegu. Heres her pic and yes I am proud to have her as my first tegu


----------



## WestiesRoo (Nov 18, 2009)

No way! Some of us don't have storys to tell...yet :grno


----------



## WestiesRoo (Nov 18, 2009)

am contented with my one special girl Selene, my red/blue tegu. Heres her pic and yes I am proud to have her as my first tegu

She is very pretty! I love her color


----------

